# Welcome Movie - first-time-power-up "Tarzan" video sequence



## simonpoole (Jul 18, 2004)

Hello!

This is my first post as I have just bought a Tivo via ebay with a 120gb hard drive, and lifetime subscription.

I'm very impressed so far!

A few questions:

Can I replay the 'welcome Movie - first-time-power-up "Tarzan" video sequence'? I'd like to show off to my friends! I was told pressing the 'Tivo' icon then '0' on the remote would play it, it doesn't! the other short codes work OK though.

Where is the best place to purchase a new remote control? The one I have is a little worn.

I have set the recording quality to 'high quality' however, when I was watching a programme this evening, and decided to record it, it started recording in 'best quality' why?

That's it for now.

I look forward to making some new friends here, and finding lots out about my new (Tivo) friend!

Simon.


----------



## mike0151 (Dec 13, 2001)

Hello Simon and welcome to life with TiVo. It will never be the same again 

1) Nowadays with 2.5.5 software, apart from the odd unexpected showing, it only plays after a reboot.

2) Call Customer Services (From memory they are about £24.99 unless your TiVo is still under warranty).

3) When you decide to record something you are watching, you have the choice of either recording the entire broadcast at best or from that moment on with any other options. This is essentially because live buffer is always in best quality.

HTH

Mike


----------



## poissony (Feb 20, 2002)

If you've modified your Tivo so that you have bash access then there is a hack that will put the Tivo Guy sequence (Tarzan) in your Now Playing screen as a program.

The hack comes from the _other_ forum (and I didn't find it in these forums) so not sure if it's OK to post here but if you do a search over there you should find it.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Once you have network access you can change the live buffer quality to any mode you like

As for remotes, there are loads available on eBay - and if you were happy to buy a TiVo there, then why not a remote?

(don't buy spare IR wands on eBay though as they are available FREE from TiVo CS!)


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

> _Originally posted by blindlemon _
> *As for remotes, there are loads available on eBay - and if you were happy to buy a TiVo there, then why not a remote?*


Because secondhand ones are likely to fail with double-presses, new ones are usually US models that have a couple of buttons missing, and they are often no cheaper than the cost of a new UK one from Customer Services.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

I was talking about brand new UK remotes. £17.99 buy-it-now inc p&p.

There's also a guy who sells them for £12.99 inc p&p. I bought one and it is fine.

(And no, although I do sell drive upgrades and Cachecards on eBay, I don't sell remotes, and I'm not in any way connected with either seller.)

In the interests of fairness, I should also point out that http://www.tivoland.com/ do them for less than TiVo CS too.


----------



## simonpoole (Jul 18, 2004)

Who's the guy that sells them for £12.99 inc p&p? I can only find the £17.99 ones on ebay.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

He pops up with one for sale from time to time. Keep your eyes peeled though as they go pretty fast 

(Or you could try searching "completed items")


----------



## simonpoole (Jul 18, 2004)

Nothing on ebay for 'completed items'
You think the £17.99 ones are OK?


----------



## Paul Stimpson (Aug 19, 2002)

Hi,

Welcome to the family

Healeydave at TiVoland.com has new remotes for £23 including postage.

All the best,
Paul.


----------



## simonpoole (Jul 18, 2004)

Just purchased one on ebay for £17.99. Looks OK to me.

More questions: Is there a digital tuner available for Tivo, something that could be fitted within the box maybe?

When Tivo records a suggestion programme for me, and I don't want it, should I give it a thumb down, or just delete it?

Any more 'Easter eggs' for Tivo, other than the SHAGWELL one?

Here's a couple more things I found, I guess some of you will know this already, I wanted to program the Tivo remote control to operate my Philips TV, (pressing the Tivo + Standby keys together, then entering my 4 digit code which for my TV is 0049) but found pressing standby would power down my Tivo AND put my TV into standby as well! However, after calling the Tivo helpline (friendly people) I found out that pressing Tivo + mute, then entering the 4 digit code as before, it would just control the TV's volume and mute function, without putting my TV in standby! Very cool!

There are some short cuts for Tivo:

Pressing the Tivo button then:

1 for Season Pass Manager
2 for To Do List
3 for Search Using Wishlists
4 for Search By Title
5 for Browse By Channel
6 for Browse By Time
7 for Record Time/Channel
8 for Tivo's Suggestions
9 for Channel Highlights

I'm having loads of fun with my Tivo, it's wonderful! I can't understand why they don't manufacture Tivo boxes in the UK anymore? Judging by the prices they go for on ebay, there is a huge demand for the service!


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

First, welcome to the forum, which has a reputation for being helpful to newbies. You'll only get the occasional RTFM, and 'Why didn't you use the search engine'. 

There is no digital tuner for internal use, but you can use most (if not all) external cable, sky, or freeview digital set-top boxes.

Generally, you should probably give suggestions you don't like a single thumbs-down. However, don't do that if you don't mind watching programs of the same genre. i.e. Don't thumb down one particular soap, if you don't mind it recording other soaps. The general advice is to keep your thumbs within the limits of two-up to one-down, unless you really understand the effects of totally killing a genre.

The volume control and key shortcuts are all included in either the original manual, or in the version 2.5.5 manual update, both of which are available electronically from the TiVo UK website.


----------



## xxxx (Oct 17, 2002)

Just wondering why anyone would need to power down the Tivo?

I leave mine on all the time and with the scart connections correctly made (and with a decent TV) I can still view DVDs, tapes, local RF channels etc. etc. without any extra keypresses.


----------



## simonpoole (Jul 18, 2004)

Does Tivo not consume less power when it's in standby?
Also, is there a very simple guide to 'soft padding' I'd like that feature, but looks hard to install?


----------



## Fred1 (Dec 10, 2002)

I have my tivo running off the ups that runs the PC. This has a load indication that shows no change at all if the Tivo is in standby or on. So if there is a power difference its tiny.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

The only real effect that placing a TiVo in standby has, is that it will start to record suggestions a little more readily, since it knows that nobody is watching it. Since it is always recording the live buffer, it has no real effect on power consumption. I tested it once and it caused no significant power reduction.


----------



## alphabeta (Apr 10, 2002)

Putting the Tivo in standby does also stop it sending the TV direct to the SCART input when you power the TV on.


----------



## Mike B (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by poissony _
> *If you've modified your Tivo so that you have bash access then there is a hack that will put the Tivo Guy sequence (Tarzan) in your Now Playing screen as a program.
> 
> The hack comes from the other forum (and I didn't find it in these forums) so not sure if it's OK to post here but if you do a search over there you should find it. *


Probably best not to post it here....

Mike


----------



## simonpoole (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## simonpoole (Jul 18, 2004)

Anything else to add anyone?


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi All,

I know this thread is very old to re-open but hopefully it shows that I have searched, albeit badly!!!. Can anyone give me a pointer on what to search for on "the other place" for the hack to place the startup movie in now playing. I have tried everything that I could think of.

Many thanks

Martin


----------



## mike0151 (Dec 13, 2001)

The forum software will not allow direct linking or even mention of the entire forum name for the other place but AFAIK by putting a space in the name it allows it. Look for deal database dot com.
Mike


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

We know the URL. That's not what Martin asked


----------



## Andy C (Jun 7, 2002)

I needed a new remote a couple of weeks back and there was a guy on eBay selling 2 brand new remotes + a power supply for £10.99 + £2.99 p&p. Not a bad deal and the PSU is always good to have around just in case! The remotes are spotless and work great.

He has more on there and his username is "komodopb".

Edit: Oops! Just seen how old the thread is and the question about remotes! oh well, I'll leave my post incase it's helpful to anyone.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

martink0646 said:


> Can anyone give me a pointer on what to search for on "the other place" for the hack to place the startup movie in now playing


There's a script. See this thread


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

To answer the soft padding question, let me be the first to point you here. It's akmost TOO easy to install (apart from the need to edit the user starup script in rc.sysinit.author.......

But if your Tivo doesn't get restarted often, then until you get "comfortable" then you can always just start endpad manually


----------



## mike0151 (Dec 13, 2001)

cwaring said:


> We know the URL. That's not what Martin asked


My bad, misread what was being asked. Ah well.


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks blindlemon. Spot on as usual. Now I don't have to reboot when my 2 year old wants "TiVo man". By the way, I must stop ruining his life....His first words were "TiVo"

Regards,

Martin


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Hehe! I think my last words will probably be "Bong! Delete life." (Well, you get the idea )


----------

